# Genaues Zielfernrohr



## Naho (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Liebe Ingi-Community,

Ich hab da eine Frage bezgl. eines Ingi-Rezeptes.
Und zwar , wo droppt das Rezept für ein Genaues Zielfernrohr oder wo bekomm ich das her?
Ich benötige das nämlich für meine Gnom-Ingi Quest


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Ingi-Community,
> 
> Ich hab da eine Frage bezgl. eines Ingi-Rezeptes.
> Und zwar , wo droppt das Rezept für ein Genaues Zielfernrohr oder wo bekomm ich das her?
> Ich benötige das nämlich für meine Gnom-Ingi Quest



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13310 bei blasc eingeben geht schneller als n thread auf zu machen und zu warten bis einer antwortet Oo


----------

